

What One 14-Year-Old is Doing This Summer - emersonwalker
http://mplanner.co/blog/what-one-14-year-old-is-doing-this-summer/

======
gverri
Nice work! I wish I had access to all this tech when I was on school.
Organization has always been a major problem for me.

If I had help earlier I think things would be different.

~~~
emersonwalker
Thanks, my inspiration actually came from me not being able to organize
effectively.

------
read
Emerson, I have two questions:

(a) What was the last thing other students said at the movies, or say before
you stop talking to any one of them about this project.

(b) Do you or other students have ideas about homework when you are not
supposed to be studying? If so, what do you do then?

Great work with your project!

~~~
emersonwalker
(a) They usually said something like "see you later, nice talking to you" :)

(b) I actually had the idea during the school year but i've definitely been
thinking about homework a lot more this summer.

~~~
read
(a) What I meant was some of the most important things people say are often
the last thing they say. If there were some feature people wanted they might
have mentioned or hinted it right before you part. It was to a product feature
I was referring to, not to goodbye.

(b) I was also asking about what you do with planning when the solution to a
homework unexpectedly comes to you, either when you are working on something
else or even not working at all. It can throw off the planning if you are
working on something else. At which point you might decide to switch back to
that other subject for which you now have a solution. And now you are starting
to multi-task. I was asking how you handle that. I am asking because that's
something I have personally found to be a problem with planning. I am not sure
if the solution to this is planning software.

I enjoyed reading your blog post and this is a wonderful project to work on.

~~~
emersonwalker
(a) Many people have said to gamify the application, or make a cool interface
since high school students will be using it. (b) There is no real solution to
this problem, this is just your problem that you didn't think about this
before, or you could go into the app and alter your planning so that it could
fit in somewhere else.

------
stevep98
Great write up, Emerson. You're destined for great things. Please tone down
the music on your kickstarter video.

------
zachlatta
Hey Emerson!

It's really cool what you're doing. I'm a 15 year old myself and I'm in a
similar situation as you. Shoot me an email at zchlatta (at) gmail.com. I'd
love to chat with you.

~~~
emersonwalker
Cool Zach i'll make sure to shoot you an email. It's nice to hear that other
15 year olds are doing the same thing that I am doing.

------
tmetzner
Very cool--beats the hell out of my summer job working at K-Mart when I was
your age. Good luck!

